# "Generic Host Process for Win32 Services encountered a problem and needed to close"



## justjust (Mar 16, 2005)

I got this msg when i started my computer. Here is my logfile.
I find these two fishy but don't know what they are??

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Name Part] C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ~1\APPLIC~1\FILMTI~1\inter error phone.exe

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 08:03:45, on 23/03/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\runservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
c:\progra~1\intern~1\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\6750491\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.soccernet.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.soccernet.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CNisExtBho Class - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Name Part] C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ~1\APPLIC~1\FILMTI~1\inter error phone.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\6750491\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LicCtrl Service (LicCtrlService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\runservice.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

First one can be remove and normally is and the second one is fishy so fix 'um both


----------



## justjust (Mar 16, 2005)

MFDnSC said:


> First one can be remove and normally is and the second one is fishy so fix 'um both


Hello greetings to you.

Are you one of the many experts here?? Can you tell me what both of them is.

How about the rest of the log?

What is causing the error msg? thanks!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Not an "expert" just a lot of experinece, but if you don't trust me then wait for someone else.

The first one is normally removed and the second one has no reference

Fix 'um or not its up to you, the rest is fine.

I suspect there is more to the message


----------



## justjust (Mar 16, 2005)

MFDnSC said:


> Not an "expert" just a lot of experinece, but if you don't trust me then wait for someone else.
> 
> The first one is normally removed and the second one has no reference
> 
> ...


thanks buddy i trust you more than myself on this one lol...

but i need more confirmation on this one...


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Other than the 2 entries MFD mentioned, the log looks OK.

Have you recently added any new hardware to your system?


----------



## justjust (Mar 16, 2005)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Other than the 2 entries MFD mentioned, the log looks OK.
> 
> Have you recently added any new hardware to your system?


hardware?? no...
am i being hacked? lol


----------



## justjust (Mar 16, 2005)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Other than the 2 entries MFD mentioned, the log looks OK.
> 
> Have you recently added any new hardware to your system?


oh wait... i recently did a virus scan in safe mode... i "turned off all system restore on drivers" and turn it on again

is that it?


----------



## justjust (Mar 16, 2005)

what is the inter error phone.exe?? i'm a bit concern about this... because after i fixed it with hjt, my spybot alerted me that it was trying to get in again...


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

inter error phone.exe is highly suspicious. 

As for the other error, does it give any details?
I've seen it mostly related to svchost.exe.


----------



## justjust (Mar 16, 2005)

what is this thing?? i fixed it using HJT... but spybot S&D constantly notifies me that it keeps trying to get back into my computer....

what is it?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, We may be able to see exactly what it is, where it's running etc from an HJT log, post one here please.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Byteman, it's actually posted here: http://forums.techguy.org/t344557.html


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Cheeseball81, Mind if I merge the threads? Probably not...

OK justjust> this thread will be combined with your other one...in the future when you are working with someone already, stick with that thread! We don't allow multiple posts about the same exact problem.
Post your replies to this thread.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

No, not at all. Please do


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi justjust! The item:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u

Here is something about what it is and does:

http://castlecops.com/postt64615.html


----------



## justjust (Mar 16, 2005)

Byteman said:


> Hi justjust! The item:
> 
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
> 
> ...


thanks for merging my posts.

i have fix the above problem with HJT...

now i'm concerned about the inter error phone.exe... because it sneaks back to my system after i fixed it with HJT. i have spybot-SD resident on. It shows that this inter error phone.exe is constantly trying to sneak in after i block it everytime. using HJT to scan, it is still there!!! googling it, i found no specific answer to what this is. so it shouldn't be a common programme in XP...

how do i know that it's not a tool that hackers are using?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Could we have a new Hijackthis log posted, please?

I will see what I can do for the inter error phone.exe thing...

To find out if the inter errror phone.exe is bad, scan it at this site where you can have one file at at time checked by the top antivirus scan engines:

http://virusscan.jotti.org/

Use the Browse button there and navigate to where the file is on your hard drive, use Search to help find it on Drive C:<<make sure you are Looking IN C:

Tell us what it finds please.

If no scanner or antispyware program detects it, I can't tell you what it is...what do the Properties of the file tell you when you right-click it, if you can find it?


----------



## justjust (Mar 16, 2005)

Byteman said:


> Hi, Could we have a new Hijackthis log posted, please?
> 
> I will see what I can do for the inter error phone.exe thing...
> 
> ...


hey i want to thank you so much. your recommended site is very useful...

Service load: 0% 100%

File: inter error phone.exe 
Status: INFECTED/MALWARE 
Packers detected: Analyzing...

AntiVir No viruses found 
Avast No viruses found 
AVG Antivirus No viruses found 
BitDefender No viruses found 
ClamAV No viruses found 
Dr.Web No viruses found 
F-Prot Antivirus No viruses found 
Fortinet No viruses found 
Kaspersky Anti-Virus Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Swizzor.co 
mks_vir Win32.4 (probable variant) 
NOD32 No viruses found 
Norman Virus Control Lop.E

what's a .pf file? the long name is INTER ERROR PHONE.EXE-332F8C53.pf, in C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch

is it virus?!?!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, No but it is similar to adware-based trojans, it is part of an old LOP infection you had. LOP does come in through bundled programs like MessengerPlus3, the full install of that program includes LOP as bundleware.

There is a LOP remover here:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/downloads.htm

Download it to the desktop, close all browser windows and run it.

Then post a new HJT log please.


----------



## justjust (Mar 16, 2005)

Byteman said:


> Hi, No but it is similar to adware-based trojans, it is part of an old LOP infection you had. LOP does come in through bundled programs like MessengerPlus3, the full install of that program includes LOP as bundleware.
> 
> There is a LOP remover here:
> 
> ...


hi Byteman. thanks for helping.

But the file is still there. here is the new logfile.

i am receiving the same error msg everytime i on my puter. hasn't been a really big problem but something must be wrong? pls see the logfile. thank you.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 18:32:55, on 28/03/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\runservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\6750491\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.soccernet.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.soccernet.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CNisExtBho Class - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Name Part] C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ~1\APPLIC~1\FILMTI~1\inter error phone.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\6750491\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LicCtrl Service (LicCtrlService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\runservice.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, It's not unusual for LOP items to remain even when the uninstaller is used:

Run Hijackthis, fix this:

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Name Part] C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ~1\APPLIC~1\FILMTI~1\inter error phone.exe

In Windows Explorer, delete the file inter error phone.exe, or however the file is named....

((I can tell you it is in the Douments and Settings folder, then in Compaq 1\Application Data\and the next folder has FILMtitles possibly in it...

Delete the file below, found in the Prefetch folder:

INTER ERROR PHONE.EXE-332F8C53.pf, in C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch

A .pf file is just a prefetch file, sort of a cache of often used stuff so things load quicker. At the page below you will see an explanation of Prefetch, how to use it, and how to get rid of items in it and why perhaps you should clean it once in a while:

http://techrepublic.com.com/5100-6270-5165773.html#


----------



## justjust (Mar 16, 2005)

hi. you are spot on. what is the problem huh??


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Not sure if you are asking a question---were you able to get rid of the items? Having any problems?


----------



## justjust (Mar 16, 2005)

you were right about this part...
"((I can tell you it is in the Douments and Settings folder, then in Compaq 1\Application Data\and the next folder has FILMtitles possibly in it..."

but fixing it with HJT and deleting the folder didn't prevent it to come back.
additionally, i found a suspicious folder called flag atom, in it there's a file called send mail.exe

grrrr inter error phone.exe keeps coming back even when i delete it...

what is the problem? you seem to know... but i can't eliminate... should i do it in safe mode?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Post a new Hijackthis log and I will try to help.


----------



## justjust (Mar 16, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 23:55:23, on 01/04/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\runservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\6750491\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.soccernet.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.soccernet.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CNisExtBho Class - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Name Part] C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ~1\APPLIC~1\FILMTI~1\inter error phone.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\6750491\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LicCtrl Service (LicCtrlService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\runservice.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, You probably need to turn off SpyBot's TeaTimer so you can make the changes you need to:

Run SpyBot, at the top you see Mode>switch to Advanced.

Open Spybot>Tools>Resident.
Look in "Resident Protection Status" and you'll see boxes to select/deselect TeaTimer.

Run Hijackthis, fix this:

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Name Part] C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ~1\APPLIC~1\FILMTI~1\inter error phone.exe

Be sure you can see hidden files, etc:



flrman1 said:


> Because XP will not always show you hidden files and folders by default, Go to Start > Search>Files and Folders>> and under "More advanced search options".
> Make sure there is a check by "Search System Folders" and "Search hidden files and folders" and "Search system subfolders"
> 
> Next click on My Computer. Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
> Click "Apply" then "OK"


Open Windows Explorer, navigate to the folder

C:\Documents and Settings\Compaq\Application Data\Film Titles...\inter error phone.exe <<this file however it shows...delete it.

Next, delete the folder Film Titles whatever it is....if you don't need it, it is part of the LOP infection more than likely.

Empty the Recycle Bin.

Post a new Hijackthis log.

If the item still appears in the next log, you just may have to edit it out of the Registry...


----------



## justjust (Mar 16, 2005)

hi. thanks. did what you told. here is the newest logfile.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 17:24:41, on 02/04/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\runservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\6750491\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.soccernet.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_SG&c=Q404&bd=presario&pf=desktop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.soccernet.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CNisExtBho Class - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] "C:\Windows\Creator\Remind_XP.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\6750491\Program\Compaq Connections.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LicCtrl Service (LicCtrlService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\runservice.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi justjust, This log looks OK!

Next step, if you have System Restore enabled, is to turn it off temporarily to flush the infected Restore Points off the system. Read about why here:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

Here are the steps:

Turn off System Restore:

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.Wait for hourglass to stop and it says
"Turned Off"

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.


----------

